# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Bức tranh đẹp từ một triệu hạt cafe, 3 trăm nghìn con ốc vít và 1,5 triệu tăm xỉa răn

## mambeo

Saimir Stari, nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng người Albani, đã vẽ nên một bức tranh lớn với chất liệu độc đáo: hàng triệu hạt cà phê.

Bức tranh với tiêu đề “một thế giới, một gia đình, một cà phê”, với nội dung là 5 nhân vật, đại diện cho 5 châu lục khác nhau, với mục đích kêu gọi sự gắn kết và hòa bình trên toàn thế giới. Bức tranh được thực hiện ở thành phố Tirana, Albani.

1 triệu hạt cà phê đã được sử dụng để hoàn thành bức tranh này. Bức tranh sẽ hoàn tất vào ngày 12/12, sau khi hoàn tất, bức tranh sẽ có diện tích 25m2 và nặng đến 140 kg.

Dự kiến, sau khi hoàn tất, bức tranh sẽ được đề cử lên ủy ban Guiness thế giới để nhận danh hiệu kỷ lục thế giới cho bức tranh café của mình.








_Stari cẩn thận đặt từng hạt café vào đúng vị trí của nó_


_Dự kiến bức tranh sẽ hoàn thành sau 1 tuần nữa_
 
Saimir Stari là nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng với việc sử dụng các chất liệu độc đáo để vẽ nên những bức tranh. Trước đó, vào tháng 11 năm ngoái, Stari đã sử dụng 300.000 chiếc ốc vít để vẽ nên một bức tranh, sau đó được trao tặng danh hiệu kỷ lục Guiness cho “bức tranh khảm lớn nhất thế giới bằng ốc vít công nghiệp”.

Bức tranh với chân dung của nhà thơ người Hy Lạp Homer, trên một không gian tương đương như tờ 1 USD, với tiêu đề “đồng tiền của linh hồn”. Stari đã mất 2 tuần để hoàn tất bức tranh này.


_Stari bên bức tranh từ 300 ngàn ốc vít của mình_

 






_Ông đã phải mất 2 tuần để hoàn thành bức tranh_
 
Trước đó, vào năm 2007, Stari cũng đã sử dụng 1,5 triệu chiếc tăm xỉa răng để vẽ một bức tranh tuyệt đẹp. Ông đã pải mất 13 giờ mỗi ngày, trong 40 ngày liên tục để hoàn thành bức tranh dài 4 mét và cao 2 mét này.





_Bức tranh từ tăm xỉa răng của Stari_

----------


## konica

bức tranh đẹp thật
ko bik sau khi được công nhận thì bức tranh này bị đem bán hay là đem đi trưng bầy  :cuoi1:

----------


## thuybeo

sáng tạo thế ko  bít nữa!

----------


## sacpin

những tác phẩm nghệ thuật của những tỷ phú thời gian  :cuoi1:

----------


## ipad

sao người ta có thể tỉ mỉ thế đc nhỉ

----------

